# let's see your precision measuring instruments



## cy (Dec 30, 2005)

have always been a fan of precision instruments. Here's a few pic's of mine, let's see your precision measuring instruments. 

mitutoyo digital 6in calipers resting on workshop grade calibration blocks. mitutoyo 1in digital mic, B&S Digit-Mike 1in


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 30, 2005)

:wave: (I might choose to humiliate you tomorrow.  ) I have gage pins from .0625" to .750" in .001" increments.  ) :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 30, 2005)

Dang! I was afraid to look here and see people posting pictures of their 8" pleasure sticks! :green: :nana: 

I got some of them there ditital measuring devices and even a 0-4" digital dial indicator that reads in .0001 increments. My favorite precision measuring instrument though is the DRO on my lathe! It is a lot smarter than I am and yet it still takes its instructions from me! Cool!


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 30, 2005)

"ditital" You should be using a cloth measuring tape! :green: The DRO on my lathe is my first exposure to a DRO on a lathe. It's a whole lot smarter than I am! I _am_ learning. (I think.)

Larry



McGizmo said:


> Dang! I was afraid to look here and see people posting pictures of their 8" pleasure sticks! :green: :nana:
> 
> I got some of them there ditital measuring devices and even a 0-4" digital dial indicator that reads in .0001 increments. My favorite precision measuring instrument though is the DRO on my lathe! It is a lot smarter than I am and yet it still takes its instructions from me! Cool!


----------



## cy (Dec 30, 2005)

here's a mitutoyo wiggler and mitutoyo 12in calipers. notice my entire set of two pin gauges


----------



## bexteck (Dec 30, 2005)

If only I could get a picture of the 3D dimensioning machine at work. 

Work is General Dynamics Advanced Information Systems, which is a Dept of Defense contractor that works with the Trident Submarines among other things. The machine I am thinking of consists of a platform,and towers at the corners of the platform which hold the sensors that actually do the dimensioning. Essentially you stick an object on the machine and hit the "go" button and it creates a digital representation of the object with measurements down to 0.001" of any physical feature. I think it cost somewhere in the neighborhood of 20 million dollars, so not exactly pocket change.

Too bad cameras aren't allowed in the building.


----------



## cy (Dec 31, 2005)

here's a Starett dial indicator set, come in pretty darn handy


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 31, 2005)

Boy, that's some seriously impressive hardware. One of these days I'l upgrade. In the mean time, I'm using mainly harbor freight and Enco imports.





1 General instuments micrometer
2 Chinese import 6 inch dial caliper
3 HF 4 inch digital caliper
4 HF 1 inch digital caliper (started as 4 inch) 
5 Enco dial indicator, 2 inch face, 1 inch travel, .001 graduations
6 Center finder set (small)
7 6 inch steel rule
8 Dial test indicator

Not shown; angle gauges, telescoping inside guages, 60 degree threading guages, SAE and metric thread pitch guages, protractors and machinists squares. I still need to get some guage blocks.

A better shot of the same tools


----------



## Rothrandir (Dec 31, 2005)

well, i can't and won't take pictures of my equipment (some are at work, some in the garage, etc), but among the good stuff, are:
0-3 mitutoyo mic set
seperate 0-1 mitutoyo mic
0-1 mitutoyo groove mic
(2) 0-1 craftsman mic with english and metric readings
0-6 mitutoyo depth mic
0-6 brown & sharpe dial calipers
0-1 brown & sharpe dial indicator
mitutoyo test indicator
9x12 granite surface plate
6inch combo square set (2pc) mitutoyo
6inch combo square set (2pc) brown and sharpe (this has a smaller square/centerfinder than the mitutoyo

most of this was bought used from fellow machinists (all in excellent condition of course, and for outrageous prices!), and a few things from j&l industrial overstock zone.


----------



## cy (Dec 31, 2005)

bexteck said:


> If only I could get a picture of the 3D dimensioning machine at work.
> 
> Work is General Dynamics Advanced Information Systems, which is a Dept of Defense contractor that works with the Trident Submarines among other things. The machine I am thinking of consists of a platform,and towers at the corners of the platform which hold the sensors that actually do the dimensioning. Essentially you stick an object on the machine and hit the "go" button and it creates a digital representation of the object with measurements down to 0.001" of any physical feature. I think it cost somewhere in the neighborhood of 20 million dollars, so not exactly pocket change.
> 
> Too bad cameras aren't allowed in the building.



another local cpf'er uses one of these type machines at work (ISO 9000 company). he's been telling me about super high tech systems used at work. 

one is an optic systems, which projects work on to a screen. allowing visual size comparisons for extremely tight tolarances. Another is to use a type of plastic guage, setting up within cavity. allowing measurements of odd sized critical demensions.

here's few more tools: 
Shore Durometer to take density readings for elastic items, angle blocks and mitutoyo mic for reading objects with round ID, like a pipe


----------



## jeep44 (Dec 31, 2005)

Too bad I have never attempted to post pics here. I did my first apprenticeship in Tool and Diemaking,and so I have a Kennedy top box, and roller cabinet loaded with precision tools. I spent a lot of time on surface grinders at work, so I was able to finish-grind lots of things like angle plates, V-blocks,1-2-3 blocks and Sine vices. There is so much of this stuff in my top box that I am unable to lift it at all.

Mikes: I have mikes from 0-1 up to 11-12", mainly Starrett and Lufkin (old,long-gone maker). At work, we have gone over to CMM machines, and boxed sets of 0-12" mikes were being scrapped out! needless to say,some got rescued before it was too late.
Dial indicators: I have a pair of Interapids that were my main ones, with about 10 other Federals with various points on them for specialized purposes. I think there are a few Mitutoyos in there,too.
Other misc. tools: B&S precision protractor, planer gage,digital calipers,height gages, depth mikes (0-12"),combination squares (Starrett),telescoping gages.
The list goes on and on. Most of this stuff has not been used in years,(I'm a pipefitter now)but lately I have been getting a notion to get one of those Harbor Freight lathes and play around with this stuff again.


----------



## Anglepoise (Dec 31, 2005)

This thread reminds me of my mentor's advise many years ago.
He warned me, and we should always pass on to others, that lathe ownership
is only one step and it's original cost will be far exceeded ( Hardinge owners excluded ) by tooling and measuring equipment.

Looking at the excellent pics above, I would say we are a well equipped bunch.


----------



## modamag (Dec 31, 2005)

I wouldn't say we're well equipped!
It's more like a bunch of boys luvin their toys 
Not much different from the women of our house who luvs their Wusthof cutleries or Calphalon pots and pans.

Mentioning of nice tools, if any member is biddin on this let me know so I don't snipe on you.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 31, 2005)

You guys make me feel outdated, I still use '50s verniers (a cheap Steelcraft and a nicer Glogau) and micrometer (several older Starretts) calipers. None of this fancy digital stuff. Although I could probably use it, since it seems to take me more time than ever to read them. Also have an antique Ames thickness guage, a old metric dial bore indicator set, a Starrett combo square from around 1890, and abunch of the usual indicators and manual measuring stuff.

I'm surprised no one has mentioned precision levels. Just bought a new one. No brand, but it'll do .0005 per foot. I bought a used one off eBay that turned out to be broken, but the seller let me upgrade to a new one for just a few bucks more. Still have the broken one, too.


----------



## cy (Dec 31, 2005)

here's a pic of my favorite dial calipers, a brown & sharpe given to me by my dad. 

starett level used to set lathe and milling machine.


----------



## chimo (Dec 31, 2005)

cy said:


> here's a pic of my favorite dial calipers, a brown & sharpe given to me by my dad.
> 
> starett level used to set lathe and milling machine.



That level looks like the type of one used to level the PAPI on portable airfield lighting.

Paul


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 31, 2005)

cy said:


> here's a pic of my favorite dial calipers, a brown & sharpe given to me by my dad.
> 
> starett level used to set lathe and milling machine.




Isn't that a 99 or 98? I was under the impression that a finer reading level was recommended for machine use.


----------



## cy (Dec 31, 2005)

it's a 98-6.. I think. no markings 

"The 6" through 18" (150-450 mm) main level vials have graduations that are approximately 80-90 seconds or .005" per foot (0.42 mm per meter). There are five, six, or seven lines on each side of the bubble, depending on the base length. 

These are the finest levels available, used for precision work that is typically required in industry."

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1846


----------



## greenLED (Dec 31, 2005)

The most precise instrument I have right now is my wristwatch. :nana:
I should get myself a good set of calipers, and a DMM, at least.


----------



## jeep44 (Dec 31, 2005)

Did someone want to see some mikes?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 31, 2005)

cy said:


> it's a 98-6
> 
> "The 6" through 18" (150-450 mm) main level vials have graduations that are approximately 80-90 seconds or .005" per foot (0.42 mm per meter). There are five, six, or seven lines on each side of the bubble, depending on the base length.
> 
> ...



Right, that's what I thought. The 199 Master is the level I'm used to seeing used for precision machinery. The 98s are the ones for less demanding applications.


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 31, 2005)

In ~1975, I bought a 1-3" set of mechanical-digital Mitutoyos with carbide-faced anvils and spindles. I kept them when I sold-off my first shop.  I also still have 6" vernier and dial Mitutoyo calipers and a radius guage set from that era, and recently bought Mito inside and depth mikes. (Why is it I keep cutting things off and they're still too short?)

Larry


----------



## cy (Dec 31, 2005)

cooool... didn't even know the 199 series existed. my starrett level has no markings and probably pre-dates the 199 series.

has always done the job for me


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm still waiting to see pics of the crazy stuff. Anyone have a mic like this (photo from Starrett):


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 2, 2006)

how the heck do use use mic's like that?!

i have a hard enough time with 30-40ish inch mic's!


----------



## cy (Jan 4, 2006)

here's a gram scale accurate to 1/10 gram


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 5, 2006)

I was indicating my mill's vice last night and dropped my test indicator 3 times. How many times can you drop these things and still have them work?

Daniel


----------



## cy (Jan 5, 2006)

have never dropped my dial indicator :green:

here's pic of some useful tools. one is a mercury thermometer accurate to 1/2 degree used to calibrate digital IR therometers. other is a hygrometer used to measure density of liquids.


----------



## cy (Apr 6, 2006)

here's the latest tool/toy to my electronics lab. Martel MC-1000 Multfunction Calibrator traceable back to (NIST)


----------



## cy (Mar 14, 2007)

here's a few new additions... a dynamometer along with an old oz scale for setting trigger weights. and a mechanical tachometer


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 14, 2007)

This is as fancy as I can afford:


----------



## Data (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice stuff guys. Keep em comin.


----------



## highorder (Mar 15, 2007)

0




gadget_lover said:


> I was indicating my mill's vice last night and dropped my test indicator 3 times. How many times can you drop these things and still have them work?
> 
> Daniel


----------



## Calina (Mar 15, 2007)

bexteck said:


> If only I could get a picture of the 3D dimensioning machine at work.
> 
> Work is General Dynamics Advanced Information Systems, which is a Dept of Defense contractor that works with the Trident Submarines among other things. The machine I am thinking of consists of a platform,and towers at the corners of the platform which hold the sensors that actually do the dimensioning. Essentially you stick an object on the machine and hit the "go" button and it creates a digital representation of the object with measurements down to 0.001" of any physical feature. I think it cost somewhere in the neighborhood of 20 million dollars, so not exactly pocket change.
> 
> Too bad cameras aren't allowed in the building.


 

It is actually a good thing that cameras aren't allowed!


----------



## KC2IXE (Mar 15, 2007)

Calina said:


> It is actually a good thing that cameras aren't allowed!


heh

The machine in question by the way is a "CMM" - coordinate Measuring Machine

http://www.brownandsharpe.com/cmm_pmm_c.asp

they are kinda expensive


----------



## cy (Mar 15, 2007)

a local cpf'er uses one of those 3D measuring systems. He's offer to give me a grand tour. hopefully we'll connect sometime. 

he's told me about some other measuring system that projects the part in question on a large screen. then you simply take measurement from screen. for complicated ID measurement, he makes a mold of ID, then cuts out for measurements. 

check out this 10in level accurate to .0005in and another dynomometer that measures in grams. also used to measure trigger release pressure by me.


----------



## cy (Mar 15, 2007)

not really a measuring tool, but a precision punch and die set. thought it was kinda of cool to share this. 






here's a vacum gauge for when you really need to know if a proper vacuum is pulled.


----------



## cy (Mar 15, 2007)

hey data, let's see some of your big boy toys. we already know who's got the cooolest machinery!



Data said:


> Nice stuff guys. Keep em comin.


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 15, 2007)

highorder said:


> 0




It took three reads to see that it meant "Zero Times" and not "Oh no!"

While it's very bad for the dial indicator to drop it, they do sometimes survive. I looked at the mechanism, and mine has what is basically a rack and pinion type of gear train. The biggest worry is stripping the teeth. 

Since I usually use it after making the crude adjustments, I suspect it would still be usable for dialing in that last .0001 even with a single bad tooth. 

I'll try to be more careful 

Daniel


----------



## Data (Mar 19, 2007)

cy

My favorite tool is my Mitutoyo digital calipar (absolute & coolant proof) just like yours. You can't beat it.

OK all you old timers, what it this cool Starrett tool used for? My dad gave it to me many years ago. I remember playing with it back in the 60s. It came in a leather and fealt box with a fine sliding latch.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 19, 2007)

Is that thing stamped "1897"?

Depth gauge of some sort?


----------



## Data (Mar 19, 2007)

yes to one, no to two.


----------



## 1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Speed indicator. My last catalog (#29) listed it as item 104 I believe.

Rubber tip is placed on rotating shaft. Speeds 1000 to 2000 rpm.


----------



## Data (Mar 19, 2007)

1331 said:


> Speed indicator. My last catalog (#29) listed it as item 104 I believe.
> 
> Rubber tip is placed on rotating shaft. Speeds 1000 to 2000 rpm.



BINGO! Good job 1331. :rock:


----------



## XtreMe_G (Mar 21, 2007)

fist i'll start off with my calipers.....exactly the same as cy's 







this is the cmm that we have in one of our labs. this one is not as cool as bextech's....its not automated, and its really old. the computer that it is connected to is running dos 5.0.






if you thought a cmm was cool, wait till u see this one. it's called a digitizer, and basically it captures a 3D surface model of whatever is in front of it. 











and this last one......not exactly a "precision too" but i just have to show it. On the left is a tool height offset gauge, and the right an edge finder. basically they light up when it comes into contact with the tool/workpiece. now that i am a member of cpf, i feel compelled to modify them so that it is 10x brighter, 10x more throw.


----------

